# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Βοήθεια για SCAN στα Βριλήσσια

## Err0r

Γεια σε όλους

Με λένε Σπύρο και είμαι κάτοικος Βριλισσίων. Θα ήθελα αν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος καλός κύριος στο να κάνω ένα scan από την ταράτσα μου και να δω σε ποιον κόμβο μπορώ να συνδεθώ. Η Wind έδειξε ότι είμαι πολύ κοντά (600-700μ) στους PanoramiX, cirrus και ncksm. Ωστόσο, με μια απλή έρευνα με το laptop από το μπαλκόνι δεν κατάφερα να δω κάτι.

Η περιοχή μου είναι ομολογουμένως λίγο προβληματική. Τα σπίτια είναι όλα πάνω κάτω στο ίδιο ύψος, και το δικό μου δεν αποτελεί εξαίρεση. Θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα αν κάποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## NetTraptor

Έχεις μια κάποια τύχη…

Αν έχεις όρεξη και θες να κάνουμε παιχνίδι με interface join the party.

Ο Panoramix είναι δικός μου κόμβος και από εκεί έχει αρχίσει το ταξίδι στα Βριλήσσια!

Κοίτα λίγο πίσω σου… θα δεις μια σκεπή με μια βάση (σαν τέρμα) έτυμη να φιλοξενήσει 2 ιστούς…. Wolfpack (#3665).

Μαζί με τον vihatzi μέσα στις επόμενες 10 μέρες θα αρχίσουμε τις εργασίες για την επέκταση προς εκείνη την μεριά!

Μεγάλη η χαρά μου που βλέπω ενδιαφέρον και υποψήφιους κόμβους!

Θα σου στείλω με pm το τηλέφωνο μου να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε

Welcome!!!

----------

